# 2014 Sandwich Fair



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, had a long weekend at the Sandwich Fair.. It was cold, but fun  and very rewarding! 
Vincek Farm Simple Elegance(Ellie) got 1st out of 4 in her AOP yearling milker class (she's been last in all our earlier shows this year due to lack of maturity, so that was very nice  she has matured soo much!)
Longvu G Jubilee got 5th out of 12 or 13 and the judge had a very hard time with that class lol! The first 6 place animals she said were outstanding and could easily be first at any given time and she was very please with the quality presented 
J.O.Y. Farm MR Brook took first in her AOP 3 to 5 milker class. I don't remember how many were in the class... Lol! I do know the two Saanan milkers were near the end with all the Nigies at the front lol! Then, she went on to take GCH and BOB!!! :dance: leap: :stars: I was soo excited and happy!! 
Also, her full sister, J.O.Y. Farm MR Lilly, did very well too! She was in 1st and last second she switched her to 2nd and she was awarded 1st place udder in the class we also got 1st place produce of dam (Brook and sister Lilly) and 1st place Get of Sire with Lilly, Brook, and a friend's doe 
And Jubilee's dam did amazing too! Her dam's half sister CH(pending) Longvu DM Pixilated Pluot took the grand.. CH Longvu DM Purple Haze(Juby's dam) went in for the HUGE CH Challenge class and took BOB! (Promise's dam's full sister(who is also Jubilee's half sister) was also in this class was did very well and looked LOVELY!) she then to be part of Cliff's 1st place Get of Sire, produce of dam, and herd classes then, she took BSDIS! And! Promise's sister (who looks fabulous!) took grand for the second time this year and was BJDIS! 
So it was a fantastic day!! I also helped show a ton of goats and that was loads of fun too 
Sadly, because I was running around from class to class I didn't have time to get pictures of the girls udders before I milked out for Best Udder and BIDS.. and they looked really nice! but I do have a pic of Brook with her ribbon the next day..

It was a great way to end the show season!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

That is AWESOME! Congrats Skyla. See you should hang on to those nigerians


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Erica  
We are keeping the last two  my mom just couldn't let them go, so about a month or so ago, she told me we were keeping them lol!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats Skyla!! That's awesome!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Victoria!  
I'm proud of my girlies


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats Skyla :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks girl!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations Skyla!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Karen!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

congrats to you and brook nice job. I considered going there but way to far for me to travel. I am so happy for you and happy your keeping her..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks! She seems very happy with herself  I told her now she's caught up with her daughter seeing where Willow got her first leg this year too  
Yah, it's about and hour and a half from me.. But I went up to a friends house and stayed the whole fair... 
There is always next year with the closer shows too


----------

